# My new 55 Gallon Demasoni and Yellow Lab Colony



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

They are finally settled in enough to get some shots taken. I completely overhauled the layout and rockwork of the 55 gallon they are in, before these all arrived last week. They are definitely a blast to watch chase each other. I still have to paint the new trim on the stand, but that can wait for now. There are 14 Demasoni and 7 Yellow Labs in the 55g.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

rockwork is great!


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

wow it is a magnificent rockwork!!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Love the rocks. Nice looking tank, nice looking fish. Enjoy!


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice set up..I'm sure you will enjoy them for years to come!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice looking tank! With the rockwork you make it look bigger than a 55 gallon. Are they siliconed together?
I would be interested to know where you ordered your Demasoni from - I may set up a tank for some in a few months.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

If you dont mind what kind of rock did you use? and did you use an eggcrate or just pour the sand in the aquarium? thanks :fish:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

:thumb: =D>


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

The rockwork was just placed on top of the sand, no eggcrate underneath. That's the 1 thing I should of done before re-rocking, but I've never had problems before without it. I did not silicone the rocks together, but did spend alot of time locking each rock onto another. I went around the tank and pushed on things and it is all locked together as a unit. It takes alot of patience but was well worth it. Not sure what type the rock is, I took it from my 300g fish pond outside. I remember getting it from a landscape supply yard.
*Kanorin* PM sent on breeder info


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumb:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice set up and fish selection.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice set up and fish selection.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

nice rockwork! be prepare for ton of demasoni fry!


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

khaki said:


> nice rockwork! be prepare for ton of demasoni fry!


I hope so, maybe I'll be able to sell some fry and use the extra cash to buy some more haps for the 180.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice rockwork dude  I'm sure they love it!


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just noticed this morning that one of my females is holding, and it looks like alot. Her mouth is very full and she is looking good. I thought something was going on, the biggest male dug out a huge pit in his cave 3 days ago. Also there are quite a few in there that got chewed up pretty good, one lost half it's tail and the others have several fins chewed up. Is this level of aggression normal for these guys when they are breeding? I'm not going to worry too much about them, but I will up the water changes and add some Melafix to help with the healing. I'd rather be proactive and not re-active when it comes to possible diseases occuring from injuries. Here is a couple of pics, sorry about the quality but she didn't want to sit still long.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldn't say 1/2 a tail missing is too normal, but yes - Demasoni commonly have some torn up fins and nipping etc...


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Do you plan on letting her spit or stripping? Either way, you're gonna have to remove all that rock to be able to get them out of there. Looks great though. :thumb:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Super Turtleman said:


> Do you plan on letting her spit or stripping? Either way, you're gonna have to remove all that rock to be able to get them out of there. Looks great though. :thumb:


I'm going to let her spit in the tank this time. From what I've read, and been told I'll have lots of them either way eventually. Right now I'm not interested in selling any so thats my main reason for letting her spit in the tank.


----------

